# Time for a new machine ...



## Mike59 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to the forum, but not a newbie at making coffee









Over the past 10 years, I've used a Nuevo Simonelli (sp?) machine, and more recently a KitchenAid Artisan machine. The KitchenAid has been really disappointing - I'm on my second one now, which has again started leaking. When it is working properly, and I can get the grind right (KitchenAid burr grinder), it makes very good coffee, but it is SO inconsistent.

Given this lack of consistency, I have been tempted by a top beans-to-cup machine, but it's not what I really want, as I'm sure the coffee won't be as good.

I was thinking of the Gaggia Baby Twin (I like the idea of two boilers, because as a family we drink a lot of cappuccino/latte).

Does anyone have any experience of this machine? Any better alternatives?

Money is less of an issue than quality.

Many thanks in advance

Mike.

PS. I use Hasbean's Espresso Blend beans.


----------



## michaelbenis (Apr 14, 2009)

A bit more info would help.

Do you only/mainly drink espressos? How many people do you normally prepare coffees for? Do you need a machine that heats up quickly and can be switched off when you've finished or a machine you want to leave on all day?

I'm a lever machine fan, but they're not everyone's cup of a coffee by a long chalk.

I would recommend giving Paul at Coffee Hit a ring. He's very helpful and honest and his prices are very good. http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/CAT_ListCategories.aspx?cid=6&pid=2&Category=Home-

He has a good range of machines covering most price points. If money is no object, then consider the Marzocco....

I also have a very high opinion of the Elktra Microcasa Semiautomatics, but it's an eccentric machine (makes brilliant singles, though). The best price you will get is here: http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=v-elektra Nice people to deal with but based in Italy. If you'd rather buy from the UK give Ferraris in Wales a ring. They're the cheapest and nicest work with.

Alternatively Steve of Hasbean himself sells what is probably a better made entry-level machine than the Gaggia for a good price, the Rancilio Silvia: https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Rancilio-Silvia-Espresso-Machine-%28New-Model%29.html

I'm sure others will chime in with their own particualr favourties.

Don't forget however that a quality grinder is even more important than the machine. You're get a good espresso from Steve, so treat yourself to a better grinder and build that into your budget - something like a Mazzer Mini or Super Jolly or the new mini whizz-kid on the block, the Mahlkonig Vario, which however has unproven durability.

hth

Mike


----------



## Mike59 (Apr 14, 2009)

Mike, Thanks a lot for that reply. Very interesting stuff.

In answer to your questions:

We mainly drink cappuchino/latte. I make maybe four in the morning and a double espresso in the afternoon.

Since posting, I've done loads more research. I agree about the grinder, and will put £300 or so into the budget for a decent one.

I was also considering the Rancilio Silvia - it seems to get great reviews. I had a look at one of the Gaggia Baby range recently, and wasn't that impressed with the build.

Of course this research has led me to look at more expensive machines such as the Izzo range, so I'm no nearer deciding







. I'd rather pay more, than go for a cheaper one and be disappointed.

As I mentioned, the idea of twin boilers seemed sensible to me as I make a lot of milk based coffees. Would a decent single boiler (HX?) be a better bet than a cheap twin boiler?

Thanks again

Mike.


----------



## michaelbenis (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi again Mike,

I'm not really the best person to ask for advice since I am an espresso nut, rather than a cappuccino nut, and then to make things worse I'm a lever machine fan. I'd be inclined to get a good HX rather than a double boiler just because the money has gone into good essential rather than two sets of everything. The Quickmill Vetrano, for example (which is out of your price range) is a HX with an amazing reputation as a cream bomb machine. But I prefer the layered flavours that come out of the Elektra Microcasa Semiautomatica. I'd probably get one of those or the bigger (and uglier) HX machines that Elektra make. But I love the looks of the Semiautomatica and it (like the a Leva which I have) is very good at microfroth for cappuccinos.

But all this is just me. You also need to bear in mind things like where switches are laid out and so on, especially (for example) if you are left handed. Also think about where you are going to be putting the machine. Will it be near the sink or far away (in which case you may want a big drip tray). Where will the power socket be? Would it best to have the power cord exiting from the left or right. These may all be silly little things, but many a minor irritation can be...well.... irritating.

And - at the risk of sounding like a machine.... never forget the beans, grind and your won technique are more important (within reason) than the machine.

Good luck!

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Mike59 (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, after loads of research and a HUGE increase in budget, I went for the ECM Mechanika machine and the Mahlkonig Vario grinder. I went to have a look at the Mechanika along with the Giotto Rocket and the Izzo Alex and Vivi. Difficult decision, but eventually went for the Mechanika.

The Mechanika is amazing. Beautifully built and makes consistently good espressos. It took me a while to get the hang of the extremely powerful steam system, but I can now make consistent microfoam better than I ever have done.

The Vario is also superb. The dosing part is a bit messy, but the grind is regular, repeatable and easy to make very fine adjustments.


----------



## michaelbenis (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, as one Mike to another, they both sound like great choices!

Only issue with the Vario (if it's the little one) is, I think, to keep it clean...

Enjoy


----------



## coffeeguy12 (Mar 26, 2009)

I like the Ascaso i-Mini Coffee Grinder in the Polished Aluminium its a great looking bit of kit and does the job perfect.


----------



## incept (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi Mike,

I just dumped my Kitchen Aid too! Now I'm looking for a new machine. Are you still happy with the ECM Mechanika?

I really want a machine that does great espresso, but also foams milk very well. How hove you found the machine?

I'd be interested where you bought it from too.

Thanks in anticipation,

Chris


----------

